# OGF.........total failure



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

I've been here a while.

Why does it ALWAYS take me 30-50 minutes to find access to OGF? 

I am a dial-up user. I can live with some delay because of my slow system.

HOWEVER......OGF is the worst of all the sites I use.


SERIOUSLY..........WTH PEOPLE?


----------



## fishgod (Oct 19, 2013)

If you have a smart phone get the app and you will have access right away!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Smart phone + app =


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Work great on the iPad fast no delay


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

fishgod said:


> If you have a smart phone get the app and you will have access right away!


The emails go to my smart phone but I have to log in everytime. What do I have to do so I don't have to log in every time???


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

The problem is not being resolved.

Nothing has changed......except people want me to spend more money that I don't have.

Why is todays OGF product...so crappy...compared to the quality OGF had 3-5 years ago?

Not trying to hammer anyone. It just does not make sense to me.

Serious explanations welcome. Thanks.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Dial up? And you're complaining? Wow.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

I didn't know there was still dial up. Thought that went out about 10 years ago.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Bobinstow90 said:


> The problem is not being resolved.
> 
> Nothing has changed......except people want me to spend more money that I don't have.
> 
> ...


More people using the site.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Aliens!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

1more said:


> The emails go to my smart phone but I have to log in everytime. What do I have to do so I don't have to log in every time???


theres a little box that says something like keep me signed in or remember me or something like that. just check the box to stay signed in. hope this helps and solves your problem.
sherman


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

In it's day the Model T Ford very popular. Where are they now? I grew up with a rotary dial phone. Can you even buy one today? Sorry Bob, but the "old" OGF had to go. That software was just too vulnerable and there was no way to secure it. We were getting spammed and hacked pretty much on a daily basis. 

People in general are resistant to change, this forum is no exception. The only thing I can suggest is to install the Firefox browser and Ad Block Plus.

In addition, your computer should be scanned for malware and virus. Those are the two biggest items to slow down a computer as well as a bad memory module.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I read folks complain about their OGF load s speeds on occasion here. I never had a problem and do not have any speed issues today. I do not have super fast internet service so in my opinion those that have an issue might want to look on their end of the connection and get into the 21st century with current hardware and internet service.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

fishgod said:


> If you have a smart phone get the app and you will have access right away!


The Ohub app quit working on my phone about 2 weeks ago, problem is that as soon as I click the ad to remove so that I can enter the forum the ad keeps popping up over and over, any suggestions ? I've deleted the app several times,


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

Tapatalk app is what I have been using. No problems ever getting on the site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What is dial up?


----------



## LZip (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd recommend joining the 21st century. It appears you live in Stow, so there are options.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Man, I didn't know dial-up still existed! Do you still have floppy discs? Brings back bad memories! Lol!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a sister that lives in the hills around Parris Tenn and she can only use dial-up and she says 30 to 45 min to get on-line. Her Smart Phone does much better, but has to wait some.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Bobinstow90 said:


> I am a dial-up user.


1998 called...they want their internet back.

Srsly, anyone with dialup in the year 2016 automatically refuses the right to bitch about connection speed.

/thread


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I believe Decoy Hound hit the nail on the head. There's a ton of people on this site and more joining all the time.
It's just heavy usage, that's probably why it's so slow for you.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Bobinstow90 said:


> I've been here a while.
> 
> Why does it ALWAYS take me 30-50 minutes to find access to OGF?
> 
> ...



Dial Up service????... Come on!!... I guess if your using that you should scan your computer and get rid of any viruses you might have.... This might speed it up a little..


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

1. Download C-Cleaner and run the scan.
2. Download Malwarebytes and run the scan.
3. Download Super Anti Spyware and run the scan.
These are all FREE and will keep your pc running like new.

There's nothing wrong with this site, it's all on your end my friend.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I didn't know dial up was still available,
You riding a horse to work by chance ? J/k I would steal the neighbors wifi


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob, I disagree with those above who say to just get a faster internet service- after all you just said that you can't afford it. Monthly budgets only allow so many expenses.

KaGee offered you some good advice. I'd try it. You may be able to gain some speed from those results.
TClark also gave you some good ideas, I run all of those.

A tip from when I had dial-up-
This was a different problem I had. There were times I'd spend 30-45 minutes on a long post only to lose my connection (getting bumped off) before I could finish posting it, ending up losing it. For those long posts I started first making a word document then when it was done I would copy/paste it to get it quickly posted.

Kevin- neighbor's wifi... LOL ... or not. ;-)


I'm sure any improvement will be greatly welcomed.
I wish you success.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I didn't know that dial up still existed in this country.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

After doing some research I see that lots of providers offer dial up of varying speeds. I remember getting dial up in 1991 and it taking forever to get online.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

The Fishing Addict said:


> What is dial up?


There was the gag in the show Green Acres where they had to climb the telephone pole to use the phone.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

OGF on a PC is just as fast and trouble free as any other site I visit. Accessing this and many other sites on my phone is another story. It's a few years old and needs replaced. How fast it is all depends on aps and updates and blocking software and where you are and radio waves and low memory and open aps running in the background and sometimes I think it helps just to wear a hat.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL i remember that show .now thats funny


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm on a 7 year old Dell laptop running Windows XP, a 5 year old Lenovo running Windows 7 and a 3 1/2 year old Motorola XT-907 Droid and can honestly say I have never had a problem with the page. Ever. It ain't the site...


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Bob, do you have one of those newfangled computers running DOS with a 2 kb hard drive and 250 bytes of ram?

Seriously, I hope you are able to find a resolution to your connection problem.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

http://www.break.com/video/frustration-of-browsing-the-internet-on-your-phone-3013431


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I have basic cable and lowest DSL internet which is plenty fast, costs me $38 month, Time Warner. I'm also on a MAC.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

montagc said:


> How are you accessing it? I see you are using dial up but how old is your computer? Do you have a phone with data service? Perhaps it can be set up as a wifi hotspot and you can connect that way?


I did that in Florida but you can burn thru a whole bunch of gigabytes doing it and will be costly unless you are grandfathered into an unlimited plan.

Bob, Been years since I had dial up but seems you could tell your computer not to load graphics which will help. Curious as to what you are paying for dial up? I'm guessing at least $20/month? Not sure what options you have but I pay Time warner 39.99 for internet access. (I don't use their tv service) I think I'd put a gun to my head if I had to use dial up.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Clear your cashe, clear your memory and cash in your cookies.
Dial-up??? It might be time for an upgrade.
Someone else said the same thing. Don't always blame the site until you diagnose your end.
U N B E L I E V A B L E.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Flowie said:


> 1998 called...they want their internet back.
> 
> Srsly, anyone with dialup in the year 2016 automatically refuses the right to bitch about connection speed.
> 
> /thread


I have high speed DSL and I have the same problems last 2 weeks,i had to sighn up every time,then I post,it cut me off or froze.i think the advertizment program is doing that.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob just an idea, like was said above, turn up your security settings, or whatever else you could do, so that the ads and extra stuff wont load, all that "stuff" is what crushes connection speed. all these ads are so complex nowadays, all playing little videos, etc.... its really irritating even with a fast connection sometimes. CNNs site is really bad like that.

good luck


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Been laughing as I read.....glad you guys were gentle. Lol

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and suggestions. Something will help.

These "smartphones" you mention.........are they crankless?

Tight lines gentlemen


----------



## R - CALDWELL PRO V (Jun 24, 2014)

Bobinstow90 said:


> I've been here a while.
> 
> Why does it ALWAYS take me 30-50 minutes to find access to OGF?
> 
> ...


What's dial up???? Lol


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

R - CALDWELL PRO V said:


> What's dial up???? Lol


Why do people pizzz and moan about something that is free?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

You guys can enjoy your high speed internet and neighbors staring in your windows. I'll enjoy my secluded house and 100 acres.  As modern as todays world is there is still huge gaps in technology.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

boatnut said:


> I did that in Florida but you can burn thru a whole bunch of gigabytes doing it and will be costly unless you are grandfathered into an unlimited plan.
> 
> Bob, Been years since I had dial up but seems you could tell your computer not to load graphics which will help. Curious as to what you are paying for dial up? I'm guessing at least $20/month? Not sure what options you have but I pay Time warner 39.99 for internet access. (I don't use their tv service) I think I'd put a gun to my head if I had to use dial up.


When you use your phone as a mobile hotspot you need to disable automatic updates from your PC and avoid videos. The laptop content does use alot more data than a phone does. That being said, if you have a smartphone, just use the OHub app to begin with . I also have a tablet that I use with the mobile hotspot and it barely uses any data compared to the PC...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Bobinstow90 said:


> Been laughing as I read.....glad you guys were gentle. Lol
> 
> Thanks everyone for the thoughts and suggestions. Something will help.
> 
> ...



Did you take you that long to "dial up" to respond to the thread?


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Bobinstow90 said:


> Been laughing as I read.....glad you guys were gentle. Lol
> 
> Thanks everyone for the thoughts and suggestions. Something will help.
> 
> ...


Maybe your neighbor is picking up the "party line" slowing down your transmission speed.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

BlueMax said:


> Maybe your neighbor is picking up the "party line" slowing down your transmission speed.


AHHH Yes, the old party line..most probally dont remember that!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

BlueMax said:


> Maybe your neighbor is picking up the "party line" slowing down your transmission speed.


Ha ha dang that is bringing back memories


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kind of wild that I had all sorts of trouble with this site yesterday.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Yeah this new software has its bugs as well. Thought this was funny. Was front 2 days ago.










That sums up my experience since the change without ad-block. With Ad-block its fine. Without, its um... Generating revenue? Sorry boys.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

We'll refund your membership dues.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sure we don't spend money on dues, but we(not necessarily me ) are what makes the site great. The Bobs in Stow. The BobKs in Hocking County. The EZ Bites floating around Mosquito etc etc etc. The BoatNuts and the JimStedkes. Without them, what do you have? Without your members participation, you don't even have a product.

I don't buy the "Oh but its free, you shouldn't expect perfection". Are you a member of any other forum online? Who else is using this software? Any forums you actually have to pay for just to browse? I'm curious now. I'd gladly pay dues for a website that didn't ask me if I fish every other page.  I personally have never used a site with so many pervasive ads. And would imagine any that did, you'd have the same gripes from the user base.

I love this site and the people on it. I know why it is what it is. Its making someone more money now. Not that it shouldn't be. Hosting isn't free. I get it.

I'm not trying to be a jerk, just responding to Kagees sly remark there.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

It was all in fun dude. There would be some adjustments if it were within our ability. Let's just leave it at that.

Ad Block Plus.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Bobinstow90 said:


> Why does it ALWAYS take me 30-50 minutes to find access to OGF? I am a dial-up user. I can live with some delay because of my slow system. HOWEVER......OGF is the worst of all the sites I use.


Bobinstow, unfortunately your internet connection really is your bottle neck. Page 1 of this thread is 7.8MB which will take you on average 20 minutes to download using a 56k dial up connection.










With that said, like some others I also felt like the site is really slow since they switched to the new format. So I ran some web page download analytics software and OGF turned out to be slower than about 80% of all websites. There's lots of websites that will run a speed test for you like the one below if anyone wants to compare results. Everyone may argue what they will, but the empirical data is on the side of those who say this site is slower than the majority of websites.












The major speed culprit is the ads OGF is running by Moat Inc rather than the OGF server itself. The best way to speed up the site is to get an ad blocker extension for your browser regardless of your connection type.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I really don't have a problem with the adds on my desktop pc. I see one buried in the first post of a thread and a few sponsor adds on the right side of the page. That's about it for me. Cell phones or tablets may be different.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow Flash that is impressive.. I know there are folks out there that "Get Into That Kind Of Stuff". I wonder I anyone thinks that this site has issues or like me, will just stay off a day or so until things clear up. I tried to get on for the last two days, but each time it came up " Site is closed for maintainence ". Today it had the same message so I clicked refresh and all is good.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Flash, you need a hobby. Try fishing...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Are you telling me the site has not gone down for maintenance for the past two days?!

I haven't been able to access it all afternoon,evening and night yesterday and this morning on both my smartphone and fast laptop.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Same here Ruminator. I have got the "site down for maintenance" page for about the last 36 hours. I normally don't have any problem with OGF on my PC, tablet, or phone.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I had to clear my browsing cache to get rid of the "site down for Maintenance" at least with chrome...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow Dovans, I didn't have to do anything but click my desktop link and it eventually loaded the site this morning.

I use FireFox on my laptop and phone.

I tried to reduce the size of this post box, but no go... not sure what's up with this?


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Spike Dog said:


> Same here Ruminator. I have got the "site down for maintenance" page for about the last 36 hours. I normally don't have any problem with OGF on my PC, tablet, or phone.


X2. It was moving stupid slow yesterday, then starting last night I got the " this site closed for maintenance" message on an all blank screen. I was able to access the site through a link from the email alert to pm's. I could get and respond to the pm, albeit extremely slowly. Then, when I would click on the forums tab, I got the same site closed message. I just cleared my browser cache and, so far, things are back to normal.

FWIW, Speedtest shows my connection at 14.98Mbps download, 10.39Mbps upload, and I use Firefox. OGF is the only site I've had any problems with.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I use my PC at work, ( which Im on now ) . I use my Ipad at home and my smart phone while out and about. I have never had a problem connecting on this forum since I joined. I know others have from what they say but I cant relate


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

X3...site down for maintenance the past 2 days...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I was getting site down the last 2 days, but it seems to be fine now.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Via the OHub app, the only time this week I couldn't access the site was during Wednesday evening during the maintenance window...everything else has been fine.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Bobinstow90 said:


> The problem is not being resolved.
> 
> Nothing has changed......except people want me to spend more money that I don't have.
> 
> ...


Use of the word PRODUCT makes it sound like you pay to use this website; you don't.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Use of the word PRODUCT makes it sound like you pay to use this website;



*product*
_noun_ prod·uct \ˈprä-(ˌ)dəkt\

*Simple Definition of product*

: something that is *made or grown to be* sold _*or used*_


: something that is the _*result of a process*_ 


: someone or something that is produced or _*influenced by*_* a particular *environment or *experience*


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I totally understand the budget. I don't know if any carrier offers internet access only. If so, visit a computer shop and you may be able to pick up a modem really cheap.


----------

